# Pension question 2



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

According to to the legal people on the base here my dutch pension is not 

taxable/reportable to the US going by the tax treaty because I paid taxes 

here.But she couldn't tell me what to do for 2006-2007when I worked and 2008

(where Iworked 11 months and 1 month unemployed)and 2009 when I was 6 

monthsunemployed and 6 months with pension.The unemployment is a aspect of 

thepension I wasn't old enought.So how would I do the other years.They said to 

just leave it as it is because if I redo nothing really changes.

Any thoughts on how I should do it as I want it to be good.

Bernie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's rare that a foreign pension isn't reportable on your US taxes "because you paid taxes there." But it's possible that that is part of the Dutch-US Social Security treaty. 

Unemployment is supposed to be reported as "unearned income" (and thus not subject to the FEIE), but there is a case to be made for reporting it as part of your earned income IF you made contributions toward the unemployment insurance while you were working. 

I'd follow the advice you're gotten so far and just leave it. As long as you ultimately will have no tax liability for the items, just leave them be. The IRS doesn't normally bother people about "little" mistakes or issues unless they have significant tax consequences.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

